# Budgie Christmas Carols



## Hollen

So, to the endless amusement of my son, I have spent the last several years converting the "silly" type of Christmas carol into even sillier Budgie Carols. I am sharing with trepidation, as this post will probably be used at some point in the future to prove my insanity in a court of law. Maybe some of you are going down with me...

I won't even waste your time with ones everyone is sure to know-"Jingle Bird" or "Polly the Sharp Beaked Parrot". Instead, let us look at classier fare, songs that you might want to carol with on Christmas Eve.

"Oh parakeet, oh parakeet,
How lovely are your feathers.
Oh parakeet, oh parakeet
How lovely are your feathers.

You chirp and preen
Before each flight
Both blue and green,
A lovely sight!

Oh parakeet, oh parakeet,
How lovely are your feathers!"

Perhaps you have a younger bird who needs a lesson in manners. This one is to the tune of "Nuttin' for Christmas"...

I pooped right on my Father's chair,
Some budgie snitched on me!

I smeared carrots in my Mother's hair,
Some budgie snitched on me!

I flung my seed's in my Mother's eyes,
Pecked my boy and made him cry,
Broke stuff when I tried to fly,
Some budgie snitched on me!"

Please tell me I'm not the only one losing my mind over here- does anyone else rewrite songs for their pets?:lol:


----------



## bparakeets

I think I'm coming down with the urge to write a Budgie Carol. Trying to think of one right now.


----------



## Greyjoy

:santa: These cracked me right up, I do the same. Glad I'm not the only one :lol:


----------



## Hollen

Aaah, good. Feeling less alone now..:biggrin1:


----------



## BooksBudgies

Hollen said:


> Perhaps you have a younger bird who needs a lesson in manners. This one is to the tune of "Nuttin' for Christmas"...
> 
> I pooped right on my Father's chair,
> Some budgie snitched on me!
> 
> I smeared carrots in my Mother's hair,
> Some budgie snitched on me!
> 
> I flung my seed's in my Mother's eyes,
> Pecked my boy and made him cry,
> Broke stuff when I tried to fly,
> Some budgie snitched on me!"
> 
> Please tell me I'm not the only one losing my mind over here- does anyone else rewrite songs for their pets?:lol:


I love Nuttin' for Christmas! It was one of my favorite songs growing up and I'm still listening to it! Just heard it again today, actually. I love, love your parody! The Christmas Tree one was good as well! I sang that song for the Christmas concert with my choir  You're not crazy at all for making parodies- I think it just shows how much you care about your little guy!  They also made me laugh:2thumbs: You should make them into actual songs, I'm sure Budgie people would flock you to buy them (no pun intended)

I definitely make parodies for my pets, though not so much whole songs as little phrases. One I use a lot is "pharaoh pharaoh". I heard it when I was really little and only remember a few phrases. I love how low it gets so it feels great to belt out some low notes (I'm an alto). I change the "pharaoh pharoah, whoa whoa, let my people go" to "Bella, Bella, Whoa, whoa, where'd my socks go?" (Bella is my dog) That's the most consistent one, though I'll just sing random phrases with my animal's names in it. Like, I turned "I'm dreaming of a white Christmas" to "I'm dreaming of a white Tessa." Tessa's my paint horse and she's never white since she's always rolling haha.


----------



## Hollen

Katie, I like your phrases! That's exactly what we do around here, but then it grows... There is a mockumentary about dog shows that I've seen bits of, and I remember a couple at the end recording songs about terriers (I think). I'm going to hit the recording studio- Bubbles can tweet backup:lol:


----------



## RavensGryf

That's hysterical Leslie :laughing1: I'm glad you decided share! :laughing2:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Leslie,

I love your songs! I think you should record a video of yourself singing them to Bubbles so we can all enjoy it! *


----------



## bparakeets

Great idea, Faery. :2thumbs:


----------



## Cody

Your songs are great, I sing (using that word lightly) all kinds of crazy things to my birds.
Here is a start to a Budgie Carol to the tune of White Christmas feel free to add another verse.

I'm dreaming of a rainbow budgie
Just like the one I saw online
With a yellow head of feathers
And blue ones below it
With beautiful greywings in the sky :001_wub:


----------



## bparakeets

I thought of one! Parody of "It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year"

It's the most stressful time of the year!
When budgies, seed they are spilling
Oh! How they're screaming, so much that it hurts your ears! 
It's the most stressful time of the year!
So we'll cover their cages 
and discuss on the forum the budgies we've had over the ages! 
And we'll chat about when we lost our budgie one crazy night long, long ago! 
It's the most stressful time,
It's the most stressful time,
It's the most stressful time of the year!

Nonsensical, but still funny. :laughing1:


----------



## Hollen

Cody, that's SO awesome! I dream of rainbow budgies too:rainbow:. We should collaborate on an album! :thumbup: Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Hollen

Great one, bparakeets! The more fun and nonsensical, the more the budgies love them:lol: I'm so glad you wrote a Budgie Carol!


----------



## bparakeets

Thanks! I was doing some cleaning and I spontaneously thought of it. LOL


----------



## StarlingWings

Leslie, those are hilarious! :bowrofl:

I love them


----------

